

How to turn your email into a collaboration tool - nirajr
http://blog.grexit.com/5-simple-tips-to-turn-your-gmail-into-a-powerful-collaboration-tool/

======
greyboy
Better title: 5 simple tips to turn GMail into a powerful collaboration tool

~~~
anujkk
Even Better Title -

Show HN : Grexit - Simple, powerful collaboration - Right from your Gmail
Inbox.

~~~
nsns
Correct. For me, the post is quite manipulative and borders on deception,
ordering it the other way around would make it better and honest.

(You can make a good product and sell it, even without succumbing to the
temptations of using temptation tactics.)

~~~
nirajr
Steps 1 to 4 have absolutely no dependence on GrexIt. What is manipulative in
that?

------
pavlov
Why is the service named after a widely speculated outcome of the Euro crisis
-- "Grexit"?

Is that some form of SEO, that is, are they hoping to hijack a popular
neologism?

~~~
nirajr
We named our product GrexIt long before someone started using the term for
Greece's eurozone exit. Look for our coverage in TNW, RWW and GigaOm in March
to june last year, which was before the term was coined.

If anything, the term has only hurt us by badly polluting our analytics.

~~~
mixmax
getting your name inadvertedly hijacked by a term that suddenly becomes
popular is a pretty unique situation.

I'd love to read a blogpost about how it affected your site and business.

~~~
nirajr
That sounds like a good thing to do. I shall do the blog post soon. Thanks.

------
ljoshua
I definitely like some of the capabilities that Grexit provides, but did want
to note that using your email in this way (as a collaborative, task-tracking
tool) is one of the worst ways to beef up your email overload, individually
and as an organization. It's a question of the right tool for the right job.

~~~
nirajr
Lots of companies would like to stick to a tool that they already know how to
use. Even keeping GrexIt out of the picture, the tips we suggested can really
help. Do give this a try.

~~~
ljoshua
Definitely agree, and Grexit is great for that and I do really like the tips.
Not trying to denigrate here. Just pointing out it's a factor in some
settings.

~~~
nirajr
I understand where you are coming from, and that is one of the biggest
challenges for us. We really feel that with an email centric approach, we can
help companies which want to do light-weight collaboration, and are fine with
trading off very rich functionality for a simple email centric workflow.

Do look at our reviews on the Google Apps marketplace - we have quite a few
companies as paying customers now:
[http://www.google.com/enterprise/marketplace/viewListing?pro...](http://www.google.com/enterprise/marketplace/viewListing?productListingId=5337+4027123137344563883)

------
prashantraj
Yo Grexit!!

------
ckapoor
s

